# House Painting



## Mayflower44 (Jul 27, 2012)

I need to get my house exterior painted and wondered if anyone could advise what is the normal cost of hiring scaffolding and/or hiring a painter to reach to gable ends which are out of easy reach! No one in our village speaks English and my Portuguese is not yet good enough to talk about such things! All advice gratefully received.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

First check if you intend to change colour some Camara still reguire permission given.

If you haven't a contact download a picture from internet add a google translate and visit neighbours, Junta, local bars, hardware/paint shops normally does the trick

Ideally you have someone with you when discussing price so you know what your paying for, how much and when paying NOT before.

Not generally done at this time of year unless really cool and although exterior "elastic" paint is dear go for the best you can afford otherwise you'll be doing it next year


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

If you are about an hour or less from Coimbra give [email protected] a call. He is English and replies immediately to enquiries. He is doing our detached bungalow (approx the size of an average UK bungalow) for 1900 euros which includes some crack renovation and roof repair. He is power washing the house down and applying two coats of exterior, plastic, white paint. I am very happy with his quote as I would rather have someone do it for that kind of money than struggle by myself with a single ladder. 

ps.. if you do speak with him, mention us....Mark in Caparrosa ;-)


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Mark does this price include paint and fungicide treatment?


----------

